# yo mommas so fat



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

these are not personal and not directed to anyone. but pls add and continue the thread with some more and lets see how we go....

Your mom's so fat, when I was shagging her the other day I burnt my ass on the light bulb

Your mum so fat she has to wipe her ass with a mattress


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Your mamma is so fat, her ass is in 2 different time zones!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Get off the mom jokes please mate, I just got off yours :roll:


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

Your mum's so fat, if she buys a fur coat, a species will be extinct


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you allowed in your mums room, can you bring me a brew in in the morning.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

Your mums so fat she rocked herself to sleep trying to stand up


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Your momma's so fat, when she goes on Holiday, SHE's the only one in the sun !


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

your mums so fat people have to indicate to go round her


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Your mums so fat, I swerved to miss her and ran out of petrol


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Your Momma's so fat she has to put her belt on with a boomerang.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Your momma's so fat that going down on her is like looking over the top of a sliced loaf.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell said:


> Your momma's so fat that going down on her is like looking over the top of a sliced loaf.


[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Yo Mamma fucked a camle and the camel died of shame!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRF (Jun 22, 2007)

your mums so fat i rolled over twice and was still on the bitch!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Your mamma is so stupid, she planted cheerios thinking they were doughnut seeds.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Your mammas so fat that when she steps on the scales it says... 'to be continued'


----------



## bradders22 (Nov 5, 2008)

yo mommas so dirty when i asked her what was for dinner...she spread her legs and said "crabs"


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Yo momma's so fat, that when I have sex with her I burn my ass on the ceiling light !!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Your mum has had more pricks than a second hand dart board!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Your mum has more rings than sonic!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

bradders22 said:


> yo mommas so dirty when i asked her what was for dinner...she spread her legs and said "crabs"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Yo momma so fat when she goes to an amusement park, people try to ride HER!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Yo momma's so fat, when she came out of the sea they tried pushing her back in shouting "save the whale"


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yo mamma`s so faaaat i asked her for her number cos ive got a fatty fetish :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

your mammas full of man.................................................fat :?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Your mum is so stupid, she sold her car for petrol money

Your mum is so stupid, she thourght she got ran over by a parked car

Your mum is so stupid when your dad said it was chilly outside, she ran outside with a spoon

Your mum is so stupid that she puts lipstick on her head just to make-up her mind

Your mum is so stupid that she tried to put M&M's in alphabetical order!

Your mum is so ugly the government moved Halloween to her birthday.

Your mum is so ugly she made an onion cry

Your mum is so fat when you get on top of her your ears pop!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Yo mamma is so fat, when she goes to the cinema she sits next to EVERYONE!

Yo mama is so stupid that she puts lipstick on her head just to make-up her mind.

Yo mama is so stupid she hears it's chilly outside so she gets a bowl

Yo mama is so short she models for trophys

Rogue


----------

